# Sticky  Member Websites



## TAWhatley

If you have your own pigeon related website and would care to post a link to it in this thread, please feel free to do so!

Terry


----------



## MaryOfExeter

This is my new website. I found it was a lot easier to handle than the last
RKM Lofts
I also figured I'd add my blog, which might have some pigeon info someone could use
Flying Feathers


----------



## Matt D.

Here is mine... I really appreciate Terry starting this thread. http://theracingpigeon.googlepages.com/


----------



## Spin city

MINE IS 


*WWW.SPINCITYFAZ.PICZO.COM*
PLEASE LEAVE A COMMENT​


----------



## Lovebirds

Here is mine.

www.lovebirdsloft.com


----------



## jboy1

*website*

Here is my website

www.midmichiganwhitedoverelease.com


----------



## doveman

*And Mine as well!*

www.pigeonpeddler.com


----------



## samuri_spartan

www.freewebs.com/loftspaloma.com

Thanks!!!


----------



## Spin city

*SMAURI_SPARTAN


I HAVE CORRECTED YOUR URL

IT IS

www.freewebs.com/loftspaloma *


----------



## A_Smith

http://lmcpigeon.wetpaint.com This is the website for the combine I fly with. I'll call it mine, I do the website. There is alot of pigeon pest adds  But I don't put them there. It is a free site.

 BUT almost always Smith Family Loft is there.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

Another Great idea for a thread!

My picasa web album is listed by my signature.
I still have lots of pics/video clips to download, so check back in few days.


----------



## velo99

Just click on my name,it is linked to my site all the time, any post


----------



## BirdDogg10

Not a pigeon related site but I do know some of the members here have dogs , feel free to check it out and sign my guestbook:

http://www.freewebs.com/sienna-beagle

I most dedicated the the site to my Beagle mix who passed away in September of 2004 at the age of 11 
(60 in dog years).

I plan to update this with pictures, new pages and links.


----------



## amumtaz

*Performing Breeds*

*Here is my website about Turkish Tumblers, Birmingham Rollers and Iranian High Flyers...*

*http://mumtazticloft.com/*

*ENJOY!*​


----------



## newday

*Our We site*

Here's our web site:

www.martinlofts.com



Link


----------



## EgypSwiftLady

I'm really just getting back into pigeon's, but here is my site and what I do with my life. Hope you enjoy visiting our sanctuary.


----------



## Snowbird Sue

EgypSwiftLady said:


> I'm really just getting back into pigeon's, but here is my site and what I do with my life. Hope you enjoy visiting our sanctuary.


Hi Robin, I guess you DO keep busy! WOW! What a nice bunch of animals!  And they all look so happy and healthy. Congrats! I really enjoyed my visit. Thank you for sharing with us!


----------



## TAWhatley

EgypSwiftLady said:


> I'm really just getting back into pigeon's, but here is my site and what I do with my life. Hope you enjoy visiting our sanctuary.


Love your site, Robin, and what you do! Bless you! I know just how tough it can be!

Terry


----------



## EgypSwiftLady

Snowbird Sue said:


> Hi Robin, I guess you DO keep busy! WOW! What a nice bunch of animals!  And they all look so happy and healthy. Congrats! I really enjoyed my visit. Thank you for sharing with us!


 Snowbird, I'm glad you enjoyed yourself. Thanks we do our best.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady

TAWhatley said:


> Love your site, Robin, and what you do! Bless you! I know just how tough it can be!
> 
> Terry



Thanks Terry, you are so right it can be very tough But knowing that we are giving an animal a better life is our goal.


----------



## Rooster2312

Robin, I too loved your site! I was so impressed with the roomy enclosures for the tortoises. They must be so happy  

Our family used to have a lovely tortoise called Humphrey who we were blessed to have for over 20 years. Our climate is quite cold so this was a great age for him to reach. I remember as a child, our neighbour's children had several tortoises over the years as most never survived through hibernation. It was normal then to place your tortoise in a cardboard box packed with straw etc. I think the secret to Humphrey's survival was in allowing him to do his own thing by burying himself deep down into the soil under the greenhouse he used to live in. During the warmer months, he had supervised time to wander round the garden. We learnt a never to turn your back on them for a second as they are not as slow as they are made out to be! Our's 'escaped' the boundries a couple of times and was once found at the top of our street about to cross a busy main road !

Lindi


----------



## EgypSwiftLady

Rooster2312 said:


> Robin, I too loved your site! I was so impressed with the roomy enclosures for the tortoises. They must be so happy
> 
> Our family used to have a lovely tortoise called Humphrey who we were blessed to have for over 20 years. Our climate is quite cold so this was a great age for him to reach. I remember as a child, our neighbour's children had several tortoises over the years as most never survived through hibernation. It was normal then to place your tortoise in a cardboard box packed with straw etc. I think the secret to Humphrey's survival was in allowing him to do his own thing by burying himself deep down into the soil under the greenhouse he used to live in. During the warmer months, he had supervised time to wander round the garden. We learnt a never to turn your back on them for a second as they are not as slow as they are made out to be! Our's 'escaped' the boundries a couple of times and was once found at the top of our street about to cross a busy main road !
> 
> Lindi



Hello Lindi, I'm so glad you enjoyed the visit to our sanctuary. We are enlarging our tortoise enclosures this summer, they will be much bigger.
Hibernating tortoises can be very tricky if not done correctly and your Humphrey survived because you let him do it naturally at his own pace.
I know what you mean about tort's being faster than people realize and they are alot smarter too and very, very strong.


----------



## Elizabethy

My site is:
www.rescuereport.org


----------



## EgypSwiftLady

Great site, I found it very interesting.


----------



## Denny

*My Pigeons and Doves*

Hello All,

So happy that I found this forum. So many more pigeon and bird lovers out there on the internet then I thought. This is great!

Here is my website:
Doves by Denny

Thanks,
Denny


----------



## Maggie-NC

Welcome Denny

You have a nice website. I enjoyed looking through it. Your little dove swimming in the koi pond was really cute.


----------



## Denny

Thank you Lady Tarheel,
I was quite surprised to see them get in and swim like ducks!
After a couple years of having pigeons, that was the first time they played around the pond. I was concerned of them getting into trouble in it because it's 2 to 3 feet deep, but they managed just fine with no problems.


----------



## JOEYRACER

*Www.brookdalelofts.com*

HERE IS MY SITE... WWW.BROOKDALELOFTS.COM COME VISIT...


----------



## JOEYRACER

*New Perch Front..(patent Pending)*












WWW.BROOKDALELOFTS.COM


----------



## Guest

hey Joey Racer welcome aboard, good to have you here ,you have an awesome site there thanks for sharing


----------



## TAWhatley

Very nice site, Joeyracer! Thank you for sharing it with us. We'll look forward to more posts from you.

Terry


----------



## white grizzle

*Pigeon Site*

My websites are the 

www.pigeonglobe.co.uk

www.vallancelofts.com (operational but under reconsruction) 

Kind regards


----------



## TAWhatley

white grizzle said:


> My websites are the
> 
> www.pigeonglobe.co.uk
> 
> www.vallancelofts.com (operational but under reconsruction)
> 
> Kind regards


Nice sites, White Grizzle. Thank you for sharing them with us. Please do let us know when your Vallancelofts site is finished.

Terry


----------



## Lolita's Mom

*Website page*

I have my photos of Lolita on Webshots

http://pets.webshots.com/album/241697470IOakKz

It has been a while now since Hawks took her in 2005. This is my first visit back to this website since her passing. Today I received Birthday wishes from here and it drew me back. I viewed many of the pictures people submitted of show birds and pet birds and cried a little. I have a Bantee Chicken now. I did not want to get another Pigeon because I want to always remember her as she was, my beautiful Lolita.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Its odd, but I was thinking of you recently and wondered how you were doing. I'm very glad you are back. I know you still miss the sweet Lolita.


----------



## TAWhatley

Welcome back, Lolita's Mom. We are all still very sorry for your loss but also wished you a Happy Birthday. We would love to see pictures of your chicken and hear about it if you care to share.

Terry


----------



## lizz

*look what i can do!*

this is my shop on etsy.com - stop by if you have dogs or horses!!! 

http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=5226061

but run around the rest of etsy, too , there are some ridiculously talented folks on there - and lots of pigeon-themed stuff too, oddly enough! i just bought a line drawing i'm going to frame by monkeypuzzlecreations, and a couple of pendants, from anomalousbits that are of pigeons! 

quick!  go shop!!!


----------



## spirit wings

EgypSwiftLady said:


> I'm really just getting back into pigeon's, but here is my site and what I do with my life. Hope you enjoy visiting our sanctuary.


gosh I wish I could win the lotto and do what you do...wonderful work you are doing!!!! good wishes to you and all the critters


----------



## EgypSwiftLady

spirit wings said:


> gosh I wish I could win the lotto and do what you do...wonderful work you are doing!!!! good wishes to you and all the critters



Thank you spirit wings. I wish I could win the lotto too so we could give a home to more animals that are in need.


----------



## spirit wings

EgypSwiftLady said:


> Thank you spirit wings. I wish I could win the lotto too so we could give a home to more animals that are in need.


well if I did win it, a big chunk would be comin your way! what you are doing is awsome.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady

spirit wings said:


> well if I did win it, a big chunk would be comin your way! what you are doing is awsome.




Thank you spirit wings  That would be so nice of you and all the animals would be so happy.


----------



## TheSnipes

EgypSwiftLady said:


> Thank you spirit wings. I wish I could win the lotto too so we could give a home to more animals that are in need.


Hear, hear!!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hello Everyone, 

I've recently started my own forum called Pigeon & Pet Chat and at first, I was inviting members privately because I was unsure of many things. However, and upon further consideration, I would like to extend an invite to all. 

I don't expect any of you to leave this forum to join mine and it's still new anyway...only 1 month old. The "bots" are still learning and adding things to their databases.  This is simply an open invite to everyone.

I've gone through several drastic changes to the look of my forum since it's inception but I think I've finally picked one that will have to work for one reason or another. You'll find members there already that many of you will probably know from here. You'll also find that things look & work very similar to here. Please keep in mind that it's still under construction as well and things will be changing, additions made etc.

The link to my forum is in my signature so check it out if you so desire. It takes time for any forum grow and expand, just like this one. P/T wasn't always as busy as it is now.


----------



## Feather

Lovebirds said:


> Here is mine.
> 
> www.lovebirdsloft.com


I still feel that your loft is big enough for me to move in. I can just see me running...running? OK then... hobbling around all that landscape with those three dogs.


I visit Brad's website. It is very nice. Very young, but he has it set up beautifully.


----------



## Tiitsukka

You all have so beutiful birds and lofts!!! Our website is www.kirjekyyhky.net
I`m from Finland, but i couldn`t resist to join this pigeon-talk! I just love them! In future i would use a little help in identification of some odd pigeon breeds (we got 25 pigeons from one Dutchman, half of them are racers but there are few tumblers, maybe one roller and cross-breeds)


----------



## Whitefeather

Tiitsukka said:


> You all have so beutiful birds and lofts!!! Our website is www.kirjekyyhky.net
> *I`m from Finland, but i couldn`t resist to join this pigeon-talk*! I just love them! In future i would use a little help in identification of some odd pigeon breeds (we got 25 pigeons from one Dutchman, half of them are racers but there are few tumblers, maybe one roller and cross-breeds)


Welcome to Pigeon Talk.
We have members throughout the word. It's nice to add Finland to the list. 

I enjoyed your pictures. Thanks for sharing them. 

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC

Hi Tiitsukka, welcome to our forum.

Well, we may speak a different language but not as far as our love of pigeons goes.  I enjoyed looking at your site and seeing your beautiful birds. I'll be checking your cam site frequently. 

You mentioned giving cola to "found" pigeons to rehydrate them. That is something I have never thought of, so I have learned something new today.


----------



## Tiitsukka

Thank you! That webcam is sometimes offline, cos we have big technical problems, but we are going to buy soon a better transmitter!


----------



## Insomniac

Our website is http://www.themcdonaldrescue.com

And my own project...unrelated to the rescue. 

http://www.theguzoo.com


----------



## Tomadam

Thanks for looking..... www.eternalwings.org


----------



## uaepetclub

*en.uaepetclub.com*

WELCOME ALL PIGEONS LOVER & PETS LOVER

www.en.uaepetclub.com 

www.uaepetclub.com​


----------



## egpigeon

Hi all

My website

*http://www.egpigeon.com*​


----------



## edinburghdoos

WWW.EDINBURGHDOOS.COM

am a edinburgh horseman flyer

my black starry doo


----------



## Larry_Cologne

Haven't viewed all of the websites linked to in this thread, but...

*Robin* (EgyptSwiftLady): I really enjoyed looking at your photos. Nice place you have. Left a comment at your site. Couldn't see the ant in the "Ant" photo. Am I getting too old?

*Denny* (Doves by Denny): nice place you have for your white doves. The video clip of your white dove going for a swim was interesting. Makes sense that they should be able to swim some, since they keep their feathering water-resistant, and so much air is trapped in the feathers. Probably a dove going under water and staying under water would be like us trying to shove a feather pillow under water. It would need a bit of a push, but could be done. Probably an extended stay in the water or going into turbulent water would not be advisable for a dove, since they do not preen and keep their feathers coated with the oil or grease which ducks and swans and other web-footed water birds do. (This is not an expert opinion, so I stand corrected by anyone knowledgeable on this subject). The water birds know who they are, and the land birds know who they are, and that is the important thing.

Larry


----------



## annaba

*websites*

This is my new website 

http://www.combenatietang.nl


----------



## TAWhatley

annaba said:


> This is my new website
> 
> http://www.combenatietang.nl


Very nice! Welcome to Pigeon-Talk!

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC

annaba said:


> This is my new website
> 
> http://www.combenatietang.nl


I enjoyed looking at your site. You have some beautiful birds. Also, I loved the dog in one of the pictures. He is quite elegant looking!

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## j_birds

Here is my web site
http://neuseriveraviary.angelfire.com/


----------



## nancthiery

I finally set mine up, http://coozytimeloft.synthasite.com


----------



## Feefo

And this is the one John and I are still working on but never seem to have much time for:

http://www.pigeon-aid.org.uk/pa/index.html

Cynthia


----------



## John_D

This is the version which we did which I haven't tinkered with (yet)

http://www.pigeon-aid.pigeon.net/

(I think I have mislaid some of the pics on the other one which Cynthia linked)

John


----------



## EgypSwiftLady

Larry_Cologne said:


> Haven't viewed all of the websites linked to in this thread, but...
> *Robin* (EgyptSwiftLady): I really enjoyed looking at your photos. Nice place you have. Left a comment at your site. Couldn't see the ant in the "Ant" photo. Am I getting too old?
> 
> Larry



Thanks for the very nice comment and I'm glad you enjoyed the picture tour of our sanctuary.
Sorry Larry I didn't catch this before but there is an ant in the photo In fact I zoomed in on the ant so its easier for you "old guys" to see now.


----------



## white grizzle

TAWhatley said:


> Nice sites, White Grizzle. Thank you for sharing them with us. Please do let us know when your Vallancelofts site is finished.
> 
> Terry



The Vallance site is still under construction after all this time but i hope to have it online just after Christmas, the other site has taken up quite alot of time with redesigning it, but now its done its full steam ahead.


----------



## pigeonnewb

*Just finished my webpage*

The site is:
http://chouhangracingloft.synthasite.com/index.php
*** Updated *** Thanks, all for looking.

I can add your site if you send me your link also. Any feedback is always welcome. Enjoy! I am still fairly new.
Chou


----------



## Recondo

I hav a pigeon auction site if anyone is interested in checking it out at www.pigeonbids.com. It is open to all pigeon fanciers of all breeds.


----------



## Lovebirds

Recondo said:


> I hav a pigeon auction site if anyone is interested in checking it out at www.pigeonbids.com. It is open to all pigeon fanciers of all breeds.


I checked out your new site. It looks good. I personally seldom sell pigeons, but if I have an occassion to, I'll keep you in mind.


----------



## fastpitch dad

> I hav a pigeon auction site if anyone is interested in checking it out at www.pigeonbids.com. It is open to all pigeon fanciers of all breeds.
> __________________


nice site....... good layout


----------



## turkish pigeon

türkiye güvercin forum

turkish pigeon web site

http://turkiye-guvercin.forum-2007.com

so much pigeon image

resigter:üye ol 
open:giriş
nickname:kullanıcı adı 
mail:e-posta adresi
key:şifre
from: nerden
name:adsoyad
birdday:dogum tarihi


well come turkia pigeon breders web site 

kullanıcı adı:balamir
şifre:123456123456
guest open


----------



## Timber

*Web Site*

Here's Mine as well.....Enjoy

http://www.TimberLofts.net


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

If anyone needs a professional website done please PM me. I do freelance web design work on the side. 

Thanks,

Henry

P.S. If you would like to see samples of my work please just ask and I will send you a link to some of my recent works/designs.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

I have my own pigeon discussion, not many members though. Even though I joined here, I plan on keeping my forum open. Please take a look: The Pigeon World Forums

Also, I have co-founded a "Pigeon Wiki" for all kind of pigeon info. Here it is, feel free to contribute: Pigeon Wiki - a Wikia wiki, that anyone can edit!

My ID on the Pigeon wiki is "NOM."

-ThePigeonKid


----------



## fastpitch dad

I know it's not a pigeon web-site (will be making one soon) This one for our 10/u softball team. It's not complete but close.


----------



## Lovebirds

fastpitch dad said:


> I know it's not a pigeon web-site (will be making one soon) This one for our 10/u softball team. It's not complete but close.


Very nice site. I didn't have time to go through it all, but it looks well organized........gotta go thaw out water AGAIN........LOL


----------



## Krissy

Please have a peek at my website....
My friend who does it for me is just about to update it for me.

www.krisstanley.com

Cheers

krissy.


----------



## RodSD

Nice websites guys/gals!

Krissy,

Nice feathered friends you got there!


----------



## Queen

Our Website is still under construction an will be updated regularly over the coming weeks

www.lennoxwhitedoves.com.au


----------



## ndisemar

*Indonesian Pigeons*

Hi,

http://tritunggalpigeonfarm.blogspot.com/


----------



## pastabalodis

Lovebirds said:


> Here is mine.
> 
> www.lovebirdsloft.com


Your web is OK, but your Loft is SUPER!!!


----------



## Guest

*Our web site*

www.formula1lofts.com


----------



## colbyjack

a blog i just whipped up so i have my own like the rest of ya... LOL HAHAHAHa

http://backyardrollers.blogspot.com/


----------



## Lovebirds

colbyjack said:


> a blog i just whipped up so i have my own like the rest of ya... LOL HAHAHAHa
> 
> http://backyardrollers.blogspot.com/


I saw this blog earlier. Nice job.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

Very nice Chris and I really enjoyed seeing the rollers up close doing those rolls.


----------



## colbyjack

bluebirdsnfur said:


> Very nice Chris and I really enjoyed seeing the rollers up close doing those rolls.


yeah i thought it was a cool video, for the record those are not my birds.. im just getting started. i haven't even flown my birds yet. -chris


----------



## pigeo24.com

http://stefan.pigeon24.com

I build my site here...I also may create me pedigrees there...with my picrures..


----------



## Georgina

Hi everyone! Just stopping by to see if I convince any of you to check out Bird Paradise!

http://www.birdparadiseforum.com/forum.htm

It's a new forum, set up by a couple of good friends of mine, that I'm helping to moderate. We're a little low on numbers at the moment so if any of you could spare a short while to join and say hi that would be great! Mostly, the members own parrot type birds but we also have finch owners, tropical bird owners, poultry owners, me and my pigeon squad.... basically anyone can join! We even have a couple of members who don't actually have a bird yet! LOL! 

Hope to see you there soon!


----------



## fastpitch dad

here this will help. I'll check it out.

http://www.birdparadiseforum.com/forum.htm


----------



## pigeo24.com

Hi everyone..I just want to say you about our new online FREE service for pigeon websites - pigeon24.com. We hope together with all of you to popular pigeon sport ..here you may create own website - design or re-design it..share photos ..organise them in albums ...also has a special section for good presentation for Top Pigeons...and much more...I will be happy if we help more fanciers to have pigeon websites...


----------



## Keith C.

My pigeon website is:
http://freewebs.com/kjcii/
Keith


----------



## karijo

_Finally_ I can add mine to the list!



http://www.sugarbunnie.com


----------



## spirit wings

nice job!, is this site for selling pet pigeons? with the care packs and all it is like kittens, like we do here at our vet. are you breeding birds to sell? they sure are cute! the pics of the loft are the cleanest I have ever seen!....only one thing, why do hide your face in the two pics on the site! can't see ya


----------



## karijo

I'm only letting my pairs breed twice a year, and some of those babies will be for sale. Some I am keeping in hopes of showing them. Some I'm keeping because I love them too much to part with them... Brutus and Daniel for example. I can't sell them!!

I sold my two budas, Grover and Nesbit, and they left with the CarePak. 
I just put so much effort into raising the best babies, so I want to send them off with whatever I can to make it a smooth transition to their new home.

I had some people ask me about "buying" the CarePak for a bird they were buying elsewhere, so I also offer it for sale. But I include it free with any baby I sell.

Thanks for the compliments on the clean loft! I do keep it cleaner than anyone else I know, LOL. Oh, look under Contact, there are a bunch of pics where my face isn't hidden!


----------



## Gille

*Our White Dove Release Site*

We started raising white doves (pigeons) Dec/09 and now have 27 birds. Six have been compass trained so far and where ready to start distance training when two of the 5 month old females laid eggs. You never know what the good Lord will give you. That evening i walked into the coop and found 5 pairs had laid all at the same time...lol We are looking forwards to 2010 and advertising at special events to get the word out that doves are here in our area! Hope you enjoy the website I built it with the help of a free template. All the iamges are of our own birds.








Sudbury Doves


----------



## spirit wings

looks real nice Gille, you have worked hard to make this happen. The birds look great, love the white box perches and it is good to see you got the birds out in the sunshine!


----------



## JohnG

*john glemser*



TAWhatley said:


> If you have your own pigeon related website and would care to post a link to it in this thread, please feel free to do so!
> 
> Terry


www.ifpigeon.com


----------



## Teresa

karijo said:


> Thanks for the compliments on the clean loft! I do keep it cleaner than anyone else I know, LOL.


You're not kidding!
I WANNA MOVE INTO IT!


----------



## Pigeon lower

Visit mine on my links below.


----------



## maksimcheban

visit my page: www.maksimsloft.webs.com


----------



## Dannystreetrat

*my web site is*

www.2racepigeons.com


----------



## Tim's Tumblers

Here is one I am working on...

http://timstumblers.weebly.com/


----------



## mookeeman

www.mookeepigeons.piczo.com


----------



## Niloc5

karijo said:


> Thanks for the compliments on the clean loft! I do keep it cleaner than anyone else I know, LOL. Oh, look under Contact, there are a bunch of pics where my face isn't hidden!



Thats is the cleanest loft ive ever seen! Could you buy me some airplane tickets up there so I can drool over it in person


----------



## domo63

*My web Site*

Hi iam Dominick from CoopDeville lofts,and also a new member to pigeon talk. www.coopdevilleloft.com


----------



## markymark

use to have my own website i did white dove releases and had a site but do to my health i have had to give it up i sold all my white pigeons now and just got my racers thats well anoth to keep me busy lol


----------



## TAWhatley

domo63 said:


> Hi iam Dominick from CoopDeville lofts,and also a new member to pigeon talk. www.coopdevilleloft.com


Very nice loft and birds, Dominick. Love the loft name, too .. very clever! Sorry I missed your post and link the first time around!

Terry


----------



## Bluecheckard

Here's Mine!!!!


----------



## PigeonsAsPets

Hello all,

Here's ours. My wife and I have 2 disabled ferals. 1 female aged around 3yrs, the other male 9.5yrs.

The female is Georgie, she's semi blind from birth.
The male is Elmo, he used to / continues to suffer from PMV.

http://www.pigeonsaspets.co.uk


----------



## John_D

Hi Pigeonsaspets

That's a really good blog you have 

Welcome!

John


----------



## Aaron1064

*Website*

http://www.birdtraders.com


----------



## czarkos

http://thepigeonproject.webs.com/


----------



## markymark

*nealy here again*

well went to the clock setting last night and tonight another season apon us again cant beleive how fast its came round again lol.well i real bussing now cant wait our first race is on the 10th april.and we got our breeder buyer on the 1st april think i buy a few this year as i short of ybs this year as my birds didnt want to go down on eggs so fast this year, any how like i said i bussing and cant wait to the first race.

mark


----------



## Msfreebird

I'm in the process of building a website for my birds! Check it out and tell me what you think 
http://cottageontheseacoastloft.weebly.com/index.html


----------



## Guest

Msfreebird said:


> I'm in the process of building a website for my birds! Check it out and tell me what you think
> http://cottageontheseacoastloft.weebly.com/index.html


I think thats a great start to your website , its looking awesomeeee so keep up the good work . us pigeon people never get tired of looking at the world of pigeons doing what pigeons do bestest


----------



## c.hert

I love the name: Cottage On The Seacoast Loft wow you are so smart to start a web page and how nice you are starting it with a beautiful picture of your nice loft. Thanks for sharing---very nice....c.hert


----------



## Msfreebird

Thank you! I'm having fun doing it


----------



## M Kurps

Very nicely done Waynette.
Kurps


----------



## Msfreebird

M Kurps said:


> Very nicely done Waynette.
> Kurps


Thank you


----------



## PigeonMadness

*Pigeon Madness*

For all who have pigeon madness, come to my blog! http://pigeonmadness.blogspot.com/


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

I've decided to finally build a website for my birds. Got the launch page up. Planning on finishing the rest over the weekend.

Check it out: http://triplesloft.webs.com/


----------



## ThePigeonKid

*g0ldenb0y55,* Cool!!!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Thanks TPK!


----------



## wcspinner

*Birmingham Rollers*

www.rickmeerollers.com


----------



## TAWhatley

wcspinner said:


> www.rickmeerollers.com


Welcome, Rick, and thank you for the link and your posts and photos!

Terry


----------



## Gille

*Backyard Pigeon Flyer's at funPigeon.com*

Join us to learn how to do free Swap Races! Have you always wanted to have fun racing your birds but just could not see your way to dishing out the money it cost? Great! You'll love this grass roots movement! It's a free way of flying your pigeons that we've dubbed Swap Races. Pop over when you have time an read up on what it's all about to see if it's something you'd be interested in. Fun Pigeon and sign up at the forum to arrange a Swap Race with another flyer. The Backyard Pigeon Flyer's Forum


----------



## wcspinner

*Birmingham Rollers*

Currently my deepest bird in my A kit. This is a three year old bird. 

www.rickmeerollers.com


----------



## Fouderi

Here is my website 

www.kuwaitpigeons.piczo.com


----------



## tipplersnepal

hi everyone,
here is mine 

http://tipplersnepal.webs.com

take care


----------



## zach

Mine just went live yesterday - www.ThePigeonNest.com

I plan on posting articles at least weekly. Any comments/criticisms are welcome!

Thanks.


----------



## chezd3

Hi my Website is www.cheryldickinson.com/kings.htm


----------



## TAWhatley

Thank you all so much for your site links! Some great stuff there! Cheryl, thank you especially for posting your link .. it's another link in the chain of solving the King pigeon plight .. lovely site!

Terry


----------



## joaquinguardia

*Hola*

Hi to everybody!!.
I'm placed to present you our web-blog about our kind of pigeons called PALOMOS DE CLASE.
We are a fanclub of theese pigeons located at El Puerto de Santa María, Cadiz, (Spain).
Best regards...
http://palomosdeclase.blogspot.com/


----------



## ccccrnr

Hello, nice forum

here is the link to my website..warning:not for every fancier
Racing Homer Pigeons for Carlton and Sara's Bonita


----------



## italianbird101

*Saddle Homers*

Here is my clubs web site
www.saddlehomersusa.com


----------



## bob1957ja

Sorry I don't know how to post a new thread , can someone tell me please ?


----------



## BlackWing

I have just started with my website for New Zealand

www.RacingPigeons.co.nz


----------



## cubanlofts

TAWhatley said:


> If you have your own pigeon related website and would care to post a link to it in this thread, please feel free to do so!
> 
> Terry


this is my website, actually a slide show of my homers

http://s1198.photobucket.com/home/cubanlofts/recentuploads?view=slideshow


----------



## roman0302

http://pigeonrings.prv.pl/


----------



## tasos296

*my site*

My new website is www.wix.com/tasos296/Tasos-greek-doneks

PERFORMING BREED


----------



## TAWhatley

Thank you all for the newly added websites .. very nice!

Terry


----------



## Bosanac

*Chinesische Tümmler*

Thanks, Here is my sites,

http://www.elvis-tauben.de

I wish you much fun on my website


----------



## Wingsonfire

Just started mine and it will take a while to get it figured out lol lol, I aint to sharp in this stuff www.wingsonfire.com


----------



## TAWhatley

Wingsonfire said:


> Just started mine and it will take a while to get it figured out lol lol, I aint to sharp in this stuff www.wingsonfire.com


You're off to a good start! Let us know when you've got updates to your site!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley

Bosanac said:


> Thanks, Here is my sites,
> 
> http://www.elvis-tauben.de
> 
> I wish you much fun on my website


Very beautiful birds! Thank you for sharing with us!

Terry


----------



## Pigeon80error

Here is my website- Please Join!

www.MyPigeonsInfoPigeons.webs.com


-Dan


----------



## Bosanac

*Erkrather Club*

The link is from my club, we wish you much fun ..



http://www.erkrath1957.de.tl/


----------



## Shawn Micheal

wow !!!
those sites are pretty cool .


----------



## Pigeonmumbler

I breed Dutch High Flyers(Whitesides), Danish & Lovatt Tipplers...
Links Below...

Louie


----------



## ValencianFigs

*My Website*

Hello,

I am almost done with my website. Check it out at http://niazilofts.com/ ! I hope you all like it. I have an auction on there and many other stuff.  Please comment.


----------



## jmaxpsi

Here is my website that I set up for free. I hope you enjoy it. Please comment.

http://jmaxloft.weebly.com


----------



## ValencianFigs

I really love your website. It is very functional. And you have nice pictures and a nice loft.


----------



## jmaxpsi

Thank you.


----------



## wcooper

Cooper Family Lofts
www.cooperfamilylofts.weebly.com
Enjoy


----------



## gbanuelos

*PigeonDB.com and RollerDB.com*

These are two sites I run:

Complete Racing Pigeon Management System
PigeonDB.com

Complete Roller Pigeon Management System
RollerDB.com


They are for racing pigeon and roller pigeon fanciers/enthusiasts/hobbyists/professionals respectively. We offer the best prices of any software. We work seamlessly with mobile devices, such as the iPhone and any Android phone as well. We also build custom sites that are powered by the powerful PigeonDB Engine. Take a look at some of our work:

Little Reata Loft
Austin Rollers
Shawnee Creek Loft

Free fully featured trial account. Thank you all.


----------



## ValencianFigs

That is a very well coded website gbanuelos!


----------



## gbanuelos

*PigeonDB.com, RollerDB.com*



ValencianFigs said:


> That is a very well coded website gbanuelos!


Thank you. I have been working on it for some time. We have a growing membership and folks really like the versatility and intuitiveness of it. 

We are constantly adding new features that folks suggest, so it's not like a static Windows Application that changes for the better only every few years, if at all. Any new features are immediately available to all users. 

I think what makes this site even more useful is that it is completely web based. All data is stored centrally and backed-up continuously. From research, I learned that that was one of the worst parts of having a local windows application, having to rescue data, or losing it completely due to a local computer crash. Our system doesn't crash. And you can access your data from your phone, from work, from the loft, or from your pigeon office.

Folks can share their bird's info, message each other on particular birds, sell their birds directly on the site (no commissions!) and print an ever-growing number of styles of pedigrees, 4 and 5 generation. 

Take a look at how records are shared: 
2010 JETT-10-10191 COCK

Take a look at some videos of how it all works: 
Selecting and printing your pedigree.
Adding pigeons to your account.


----------



## tarawn

Hey everyone 
Check out my site, its only new up so help support us.
Thanks Tara

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Pigeon-Watch/189101257786265

Even if your not a member, its quick and easy to join


----------



## romanallover

all my pigeon webpages are listed below
||
||
||
\ /
\ /
\/


----------



## raftree3

*My Blog*

www.raftree3.blogspot.com follow me if you'd like.


----------



## jo taylor

Hi everyone, here are my sites

http://fancypigeonchatter.forumakers.com/

http://www.freewebs.com/showrollers/


----------



## Fouderi

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hello

I Invite you to be Member in Tumblers Groups On Yahoo Forum:

link:

http://www.tumblersgroup.com/


----------



## eshghekaftar

Here's my site: Iranian High Flying Tumblers

http://eshghekaftar.webs.com/


----------



## sean1

*Our New Look Website*

We have launched our new Look Website and we are very much excited to finally be able to share it with you.
We have always tried our best to share with you important and useful information, We believe that this website will continue to grow and allow us to keep you updated with with all the latest loft reports news, lib time's and results.
Have a look around our new look website and feel free to leave any feed back in the feedback section good or bad.
We rely upon our visitor's/member's to tell us what there would like to see on our site.

http://www.northeastracingpigeons.co.uk/


----------



## Don Griffin

This is my website
www.griffinpigeons.com


----------



## sarfaraz_khan_india

Hi All,

Mine is http://allpigeons.webs.com


----------



## jameswaller

*website*



TAWhatley said:


> If you have your own pigeon related website and would care to post a link to it in this thread, please feel free to do so!
> 
> Terry


thank you terry,.my website is under construction--welcome to any and all info on exotics and feline--http://www.jewaller.webs.com


----------



## fireman

Very nice website!


----------



## Don Griffin

Thanks, l have been working on it for a while. Right now l am busy breeding for one loft races so l have not had a lot of time to put in new posts. just banded my first two babies for the one loft races today.
Don


----------



## hankabus

here is my website. we are occasionally making changes but here it is for now
www.westlockwingsofwhite.com

Hank


----------



## Don Griffin

hi- hank
a very nice website you have there.l have always wanted to start a white dove release business, but have not got around to it yet.lol. what breed of pigeons are you using?
Don


----------



## hankabus

Thank you

The birds we fly for releases are white racing homers. We also have white ringneck doves and white fantails we use in the display cages.

Glad you like it. 

Hank


----------



## fireman

Real nice website!


----------



## egpigeon

ok

http://pigeon-photos.blogspot.com/
http://pigeontube.com
http://egpigeon.com

Hope you like my websites

Best regards


----------



## mywhitedoves

Hey y'all... from a newbie in eastern Canada... 

Site: www.MyWhiteDoves.ca
Blog: _(choose 'blog' on the site above)_

I started with whites in Dec. 2009 and have throroughly enjoyed my first year and a half!!


----------



## boneyrajan.k

Here is mine....
http://godsownloft.webs.com/


----------



## Don Griffin

nice site and loved the white pigeons. would have replied sooner but i have been busy getting my bird ready for the one loft races.
www.griffinpigeons.com


----------



## egpigeon

My New Blog

http://www.flixya.com/user/egpigeon


----------



## fireman

hankabus said:


> here is my website. we are occasionally making changes but here it is for now
> www.westlockwingsofwhite.com
> 
> Hank


Very nice website!


----------



## Don Griffin

we are having a contest on our site www.griffinpgeons.com
if anyone is interested.
Don


----------



## eddie0721

*Here's my site*

http://www.3Gsloft.com


----------



## rcwms90

here's mine

www.skylineloft.webs.com

its not 100 perfect done but im working on it (even tho i have no release business yet lol)


----------



## FalconLofts.com

Here is mine

www.FalconLofts.com

Enjoy


----------



## boneyrajan.k

just made some modifications...
http://godsownloft.webs.com/


----------



## Don Griffin

nice site , its getting there. good luck with your new business.
Fly with Me 
Don


----------



## pigeon058

*butterfield lofts*

my web address
http://members.tripod.com/racing_pigeon.com
enjoy bill
also looking for a club antania for our unikon eclock to put the birds through if any one knows of one for sale let me know please.


----------



## EggAuct

Hello all here is ours

Guys we are trying our best to keep www.eggauct.com free from any fees. We only ask for a small one time account seller/bidder verification time fee. If you have any items you would like to sell or buy please post and check with www.eggauct.com thanks guys.


----------



## The Pigeon Report

*Would you please help me..*

I just opened my PIGEON website and need someone to please please give me some feed back so i know what needs improving. I really hope at least one of yall will help me. I need you to leave suggestions and comments in the guest book tab. Here is my link
http://www.freewebstore.org/The-Pigeon-Report


----------



## PigeonMadness

The Pigeon Report said:


> I just opened my PIGEON website and need someone to please please give me some feed back so i know what needs improving. I really hope at least one of yall will help me. I need you to leave suggestions and comments in the guest book tab. Here is my link
> http://www.freewebstore.org/The-Pigeon-Report


Well I guess the first suggestion would have to be a link that works? lol just pulling your leg but as of now your website directs me to a 404 page.


----------



## pluviru

Here's mine -> www.freewebs.com/bjornpigeons


----------



## Holy Roller

*FarmNyard.com Lofts*

Patented loft designs by www.FarmNyard.com


----------



## Richi_Ric

Here's Mine: - http://richiric.snappages.com/


----------



## Rev&George

Hi everyone, I write a blog about my two disabled pigeons, Elmo and Georgie, as well as about other pigeons in my life: http://www.pigeonsaspets.co.uk/


----------



## MYBG

*NYC Baby Pigeons - Photos Updated Daily*

The myth debunked! There are baby pigeons in NYC and I have the photos 

www.squabspot.blogspot.com










Come enjoy the squabbieness.


----------



## boneyrajan.k

http://godsownloft.webs.com/


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

The Pigeon Report said:


> I just opened my PIGEON website and need someone to please please give me some feed back so i know what needs improving. I really hope at least one of yall will help me. I need you to leave suggestions and comments in the guest book tab. Here is my link
> http://www.freewebstore.org/The-Pigeon-Report


Link seems broken to me, that would be the first thing I would fix.


----------



## mpigeon

*My Website*

Sorry if this is in the wrong place.

http://www.wildlifewebsite.webs.com/
It's my wildlife website, and Administrators, if you give me permission, I'll post a link to this website on my website.


----------



## egpigeon

http://fancy-pets-loft.blogspot.com/


----------



## boneyrajan.k

http://godsownloft.webs.com/


----------



## Goodger

hi guys im only new to the site and still looking around on here but here's my website http://www.southys-pigeon-links.com/ its nothing super just links and info on Australian pigeon websites


----------



## MYBG

*More Squab Photos*

The latest in NYC squab development. I have been offline for a while, so I just put up tow more. Enjoy.










See them all at www.squabspot.blogspot.com


----------



## boneyrajan.k

I have created a New facebook Pigeon group in Facebook Three days back...
Name of the group : " Pigeon lovers paradise "
Members : 1069 At present(in just 3 days)
Activities : Regular Photo exhibitions Every month separately for each breeds
Link : http://www.facebook.com/groups/109828905799177/


----------



## pluviru

http://​speedfighters.weebly.com/ Site organized for pigeons hobby


----------



## sean1

MYBG said:


> The latest in NYC squab development. I have been offline for a while, so I just put up tow more. Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See them all at www.squabspot.blogspot.com


Nice Y/b you have there


----------



## SODOVESFORLOVE

I have created a new and affordable website


----------



## raptor8594

*Colorado Pigeon Club*

PLEASE VISIT US AT www.pigeonrycolorado.ezweb123.com and join for FREE


----------



## BobDaPaloma

*BobDaPaloma*

I made a own thread about that, but it can be posted here also, I think.

Here the link to the thread to discuss the topic: 
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/bobdapaloma-60297.html

---------------------------------------
Hello Fanciers,

Visit my Youtube-Channel, I have already uploaded 10 videos.
The videos about racing pigeons.

BobDaPaloma http://www.youtube.com/user/BobDaPaloma

The last video is awesome I think, watch and comment it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0df9qqLPEc&hd=1

This video contains a lot of work, so please tell me what you think about it=)

Watch it in 720p HD quality, to enjoy the video on a maximum level, all videos in high quality beside the first 3 videos...

I will keep the Channel Up-to-Date, every week I will upload a minimum of one new video.
So please stop once the week at my Youtube-Channel.

For the future I planing to do interviews with fanciers and some guide videos, a idea for a small movie I already have also. The first interviews will be in around April with fanciers from Germany and Spain.

Suggestions and criticisms are welcome to improve the videos and the channel. Or mabye you have an idea for a video? Let me know it.

Kind regards BobDaPaloma

P.S.: Some infos about me; I am 24 years old, I am from Berlin, Germany, but now I life in Spain with my Spanish girlfriend, and her father is a fancier. He showed me the pigeon sport and since the first moment I saw it, I am adicted to it. He also organize a derby „Derby Cordoba – Ruta del Infierno“, but that is a other topic. I learn a lot about pigeons from him, also I learn fast, but still I have many to learn about pigeons=)))

I am active in the pigeon sports since 5 month, I enjoy it a lot and I try share my feelings with the videos.


----------



## Mr Giant Runt

*www.giantruntclubofcanada.com*



TAWhatley said:


> If you have your own pigeon related website and would care to post a link to it in this thread, please feel free to do so!
> 
> Terry


www.giantruntclubofcanada.com


----------



## pigeon ring

Thank you for the information


----------



## Nuna

I have a general bird/ rehabiltiation related blog if anyone would like to peruse it. It's very picture heavy. Bird pursuit blog


----------



## ThePigeonShack

My site is name

The Pigeon Shack


----------



## 12Ka-6

*Australian Jacobin Club Website*

Australian Jacobin Club Website


----------



## BobDaPaloma

*www.BobDaPaloma.com*

www.BobDaPaloma.com


----------



## ThePigeonShack

My Site

www.ThePigeonShack.com


----------



## loversloft

*Emanuel's Dove Release at www.southeastmichiganwhitedoverelease.com*

Check out our dove release website and share some constructive criticism with me...I won't be offended AT ALL! Want this site to look great and attract would-be customers. Thanks, Laurie


----------



## Callum Young

its actually just about birds so sort of related about pigeons.(soon will be www.CYPBbirdsworld.co.uk, www.CYPBbirdsworld.co.uk may be underlined but it isn't yet).
www.simplesite.com/CYPBbirdsworld


----------



## Dadona

*The Dadona Loft*

Hi: Your welcome to visit my Web Link hope you enjoy. RJ

www.thedadonaloft.weebly.com


----------



## DonsPigeons

*WWW.PigeonBreed.Com*

FREE EVERYTHING! on this site. It's all about promotion.


----------



## DonsPigeons

*Free Advertising & Info*

WWW.PigeonBreed.Com It's all about promoting pigeons


----------



## poison

the biggest bulgarian site http://www.galabite.com
but only to bulgarian language


----------



## SouthTown Racers

*My Website*

http://www.southtownracers.com thanks for looking!!


----------



## master-helmet

New to the site thanks for the invite . http://helmetpigeon.weebly.com/


----------



## gang3

I am also a white Homing Pigeon raiser,I live south of Portland, Oregon.I noticed this thread is mostly discussing websites and comparing websites related to our love of these birds.For some a beautiful website is very hard to get done,Whether they lack the skills with computers or lack the funds to have a beautiful site built for them. Just so happens I build websites ,And do online advertising also known as S.E.O. and I do this everyday, And my work is very affordable,And high quality Would be more than happy to assist others to accomplish their goals of a very nice website. For a suprising low cost.If Anyone could use this service send me a email at [email protected] put pigeon in the subject line for i will know to give you extra low special price.


----------



## Creek13

*Here's mine*

http://creeklofts.weebly.com/


----------



## gang3

Thats a very nice site creek 13 i learned alot from all your Pigeon fact`s very nice looking site and full of great Pigeon facts. ...goodjob


----------



## thepigeonkey

And mine is www.thepigeonkey.wix.com/1


----------



## gang3

did not know i would get spammed for posting on this site


----------



## thepigeonkey

I've been on here for years and not one spam yet...


----------



## Paul S Fairweather

Sydney Pigeon Racing Sales Australia 
http://www.sydneyprs.com.au/
My website cheers Paul


----------



## Paul S Fairweather

*Sydney Pigeon Racing Sales Australia*

Sydney Pigeon Racing Sales Australia 
http://www.sydneyprs.com.au/
My website cheers Paul


----------



## gang3

The Spam I was referring to has been removed some one sent a sales link to me a while back then it got removed. But I don't know how to remove my comment about it. guess I should not have said anything.


----------



## SODOVESFORLOVE

New Pigeon Auction site is back up and running called www.pigeons4less.com check it out there are some young birds listed.


----------



## Josepe

John,
Do the birds on the auction belong to you? Suggestion for the site-a question and answer link for some who may have questions about the birds,and weather or not birds come with peds.I got some Sions from you a few years back.


----------



## SODOVESFORLOVE

Yes. The birds belong to me and we are working on a question and answer section. I appreciate your input. All those young bird say in the listing that they come with a pedigree. I hope the sions you purchased are doing well. Thanks again.


----------



## gang3

The Pigeon Report your site directs to page not available or 404 could be just a diget off in the link or address.Might be a simple fix.


----------



## startails

http://rusturman.webs.com/Hi all. there is my pigeons.


----------



## BobDaPaloma

*http://www.bobdapaloma.com*

http://www.bobdapaloma.com
My website, I will regular update it. 
I hope you enjoy the photos and videos, there is also a download section.
best regards
BobDaPaloma


----------



## mojGolub

This is my presentation of web application me and my friend have made. What is it about? It's full made application for every pigeon fancier who wants to organize their hobby, list pigeons, create couples, broods and much more.
Online Application for Pigeon Breeders


----------



## TamePigeon

trying to find any fantailed pigeons for sale in the state of Kansas prefer around manhattan.,salina, junction city.


----------



## Paul S Fairweather

*International Racing Pigeon Flyer's Forum*

http://internationalracingpigeon.createaforum.com/index.php?action=forum
Your welcome all racing pigeon flyer's join my brand new forum 
😊 👍


----------



## BobDaPaloma

I reworked the BobDaPaloma website, now with more photos, videos and blog articles. Here it goes to my website: www.bobdapaloma.com


----------



## bigislerollers

*Hawaii Performing Roller Club*

Aloha All,

Here is a link to the Hawaii Performing Roller Club's new website.

Enjoy........ 

http://bigislerollers.wix.com/hprc


----------



## Robert Schultz

Here's the link to my Valencian Figurita and Italian Owl site that also contains my contact information. https://sites.google.com/site/figuritapigeons/

Bob


----------



## pigeon keeper

thanks admin


----------



## Snakeman13

*Website Details*

Hi Guys,

My website is http://www.magicpigeonflight.com

Hope you like it, Also check out the links to a few other websites that I look after and support.

Regards Snakeman13 (Bruce)


----------



## Pigeonsforbid.com

*www.pigeonsforbid.com*

Please take a few minutes out to check out my site. I would appreciate any feedback good or bad. I am trying to make the best auction site out there and I can only do that with your help. 

Our site is not one of those template sites that have popped up all over. We are a full service, 'easy to view' , 'easy to use' and the most affordable! We strive for simplicity in the process. 

All our members will be treated the same so we don't have any icons of any sort. Every lot is important to us not just the ones with flashing colors. 

We are also the first to offer video auction. Add video to any or all of your lots for free. Nothing sells better then video. We believe this will be the standard for online pigeon auctions. 

FREE TO REGISTER! , AND NO FEES UNLESS YOUR LOT SELLS.



We are looking for linked partners.

Also looking for loft races that need a place to advertise. Lowest rates !

www.pigeonsforbid.com


----------



## Paul S Fairweather

*Pigeons of all Kinds forum*

http://pigeonsofallkinds.createaforum.com/index.php?action=forum new forum all members are welcome to signup come show your support will it be good to have you aboard & it's free. If there is topic board you whould like me to add let me know cheers 😊


----------



## stldoves

www.stldoves.com

Hello everyone - I just found this great forum and I am excited to be a part of it. Look forward to reading all the great posts and sharing my stories, photos, videos etc. You can view a video of my birds on my Youtube channel below. Thanks!


----------



## homingpigeons

Hi All
Great Pigeon Auction Site here - www.pigeonsonline.co.uk
Pigeons Online

You can buy and sell pigeons or related items on here, second hand or new.
Just register.


----------



## Paul S Fairweather

*Pigeon fancier's of the world forum Australia*

Pigeon fancier's of the world forum Australia 
http://www.pigeonforum.com.au/index.php?action=forum


----------



## bigislerollers

http://808roll.wix.com/hawaiianstylerollaz

This is my personal site about my roller pigeons. Also got a little bit of the other stuff I do in and around this island. Enjoy...
Mahalo.......

This link is to our local club website.

http://bigislerollers.wix.com/hprc


----------



## Paul S Fairweather

*International Pigeon Chat Forum*

Anyone interested in joining I've just finished building Australia International Pigeon Chat Forum all you need to do is register your name, & or username that you whould like to use along with your email all welcomed 

The link is

http://aipc.createaforum.com/index.php


----------



## alby68

Hi all. I have a site up and running, if you would like to look.


http://dakotacreeklofts.weebly.com


----------



## Amirrezapakroo

*New Zealand High Flying Pigeon Club*

New Zealand High Flying Pigeon Club:
Please join the page and follow our articles,
And you are welcome to post your photos to publish too ...

http://www.facebook.com/Official.NZHFPC

Regards


----------



## e-tauben.eu

Super Zuchttauben - www.e-tauben.eu


----------



## pigeonmania

Hello fellow pigeon fans!

I have an interest in wildlife health, rehabilitation, and veterinary medicine, especially birds. I also enjoy keeping pigeons and doves. I'm located in Arizona.

Visit my blog for more information. I would love to hear from you!

https://aznativewildlife.wordpress.com/

Stacie


----------



## S. A. Mahan

*S. A. Mahan - A Pigeon's Tale*

www.facebook.com/APigeonsTale


----------



## SilverCreek

Hello! We are a small Loft located in North Eastern Arizona--in the White Mountains. 
"Silver Creek Loft" 

+We raise rare Swiss Mondaines, Iranian High Flyers, and a few pet/mutt homers for kicks. You Can find our birds, and information about our loft on facebook page and website. Our pigeon loft info is located under our "poultry page" at:

www.dawnstarranch.weebly.com


----------



## Silverwings

I have one! It might now show up, because I made it on a website builder:
http://pigeonnow.my-free.website/ can't get rid of the p11 tag, so it is there as a joke. Please do not submit anything. Thanks! I got all of the art off of the internet.


----------



## jameswaller

*lagamorph-pigeon-feline website-*




TAWhatley said:


> If you have your own pigeon related website and would care to post a link to it in this thread, please feel free to do so!
> 
> Terry


hi,terry-long time member of pigeon talk,i do have a website but it is in dyer need of attention-my health has been in failure for years,and I was not supposed to be around this long but I fooled the specialists..my daily effort is enjoying this website,paying bills,basic survival mode..but I still want to enjoy the holidays,so I want to wish you and everyone at pigeon talk a healthy,long life,merry xmas,and a happy new year..sincerely james e waller [email protected]


----------



## Amirrezapakroo

*My High flying pigeons*

Here you can follow my birds:

http://www.Facebook.com/IHF.NZ

Regards


----------



## OmerJahangir

Nice to see different websites for Pigeon Lovers. Recently i am working on a website for Highflyer Pigeons of Pakistan and India. 

There are many articles related to Pigeon Health, Pigeon Loft and Pigeon Diseases
Here is the Link below.

Kabootar Parwari
www.kabootarparwari.com

Blog Section
Kabootar Parwari Blog


----------



## arslanshanu

Really great website for pigeon lovers even i can say a great Gift for pigeon Lovers.

I am Sharing High Flying Pigeons Information and History Please Visit Here and Read Articles.

Teddy Pigeons

High Flying Pigeon History


----------



## Alijavan044

Snowbird Sue said:


> Hi Robin, I guess you DO keep busy! WOW! What a nice bunch of animals!  And they all look so happy and healthy. Congrats! I really enjoyed my visit. Thank you for sharing with us!


----------



## ohjabarn455

Hello,
First of all thanks to the admin for this opportunity to shout our website. That's kind of you.
Specifically, our website is not only related to birds but all pets.
Petco price match helps you to get the best lowest price available in the market. Some customers were complaining, there's no 100 percent victor in who is less expensive on pet supplies: PetSmart or PetCo. In any case, 73% of the things chosen aimlessly were less expensive at PetSmart than they were at PetCo. This is where Petco price match policy became helpful. They are willing to sell at lower competitor prices if you can give them proof with more than 10% difference.


----------

